# Why did my fish suddenly get so fat?



## monksblend (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a mummichog (killifish) that has recently become very fat in the abdomen and I'm not sure why. Is it pregnant? sick? trying to fit in with the all-goldfish school? or just getting fat? It's diet has been constant for the year or so that I've had it. He seems to be ok other than a change in appearance.

Please let me know what you think is going on with it, based on the photos. 

[Note that the discolored water is due to a bacteria treatment that was done long ago (the reddish brown color stays in the tank through several cleanings and partial water changes). Since taking the photo, the color has faded even more, since I changed the water.]

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Based on the photos I would say possibly internal parasites. The fishs spine looks deformed in the tail section. There are other things that can cause that though.

I would absolutely not leave that fish in my show tank. Whether you have or get a quarantine tank and attempt to treat it, or just cull it, that fish would not be in my tank for another minute. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd love to say it's full of eggs, and it might be, but it doesn't look healthy.


----------

